# Can fursonas be bugs or aquatic animals?



## Defrag (Jul 12, 2010)

Insects, arachnids, crustaceans, cephalopods, etc...

Because I'm new to this whole fandom. A bit fur-curious. And I haven't seen any just yet. I think. Do the tentaspies of the TF2 fandom count?

"What if I did have a fursona. What would it be?" - Which lead me to the conclusion of a spider of some sort. Possibly one of the ones that tend to sneak down onto my shoulder, since I tend to do that to others IRL.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, you're welcome to have a spider fursona if that's what floats your boat.  'Fursona' is a pretty flexible category, it doesn't literally have to be an animal, I've seen people identify as mythical creatures, aliens, mechas/transformers/vehicles...


----------



## SirRob (Jul 12, 2010)

Sure they can. Why couldn't they. It's just that they're creepy, gross and ugly. Which would suit a lot of furries, but why choose something ugly when you can choose something adorable, right? That said, I've seen a few insect fursonas. They're rare, but not unheard of.


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

There's no rule against not having a fursona that isn't a mammal or something that doesn't normally walk on legs/is usually tiny or something like that
So go for it


----------



## Defrag (Jul 12, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Yes, you're welcome to have a spider fursona if that's what floats your boat.  'Fursona' is a pretty flexible category, it doesn't literally have to be an animal, I've seen people identify as mythical creatures, aliens, mechas/transformers/vehicles...


... Vehicles? o_o



SirRob said:


> Sure they can. Why couldn't they. It's just that they're creepy, gross and ugly. Which would suit a lot of furries, but why choose something ugly when you can choose something adorable, right? That said, I've seen a few insect fursonas. They're rare, but not unheard of.


You'd need a bit of imagination and talent to turn something ugly into something adorable.
http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/080/7/e/NAKED_RAGNO_LOL_by_SulphurSpoon.png
That is the cutest spider I'll ever see.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 12, 2010)

I like to think of animals that I rarely see as furries... and draw them. Like:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1484346/ - a snail
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3164001/ - a hairless rat
http://www.hentai-foundry.com/pic-1567.html - Nudibranchs [NSFW]


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Well I'm hardly a major source in this fandom BUT:

A fursona can be anything you make of it. By definition it has to be at least partially anthropomorphic in nature. If it was purely human well that'd be a persona wouldn't it? 

But besides that feel free to create a fursona of anything be it hairy or not. It might not technically be a "furry" but hey this fandom has it's share of scalies, cyborgs and other things that don't have an easy catagory.


----------



## Ames (Jul 12, 2010)

I was a giant isopod before I evolved into our former president.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I was a giant isopod before I evolved into our former president.


 
I hear your species is quite tasty boiled, stirfried and with a side of hot sauce.


----------



## Defrag (Jul 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I was a giant isopod before I evolved into our former president.


 
That explains Bush then. Jeepers. O_O


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Actually short of various pokÃ©morphs, I don't think I've ever actually seen a fish scalie before.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 12, 2010)

I've seen someone with an anglerfish fursuit.
Whether or not that's their actual 'sona, I have no clue.

*OP:* Do whatever.
You could have a pencil fursona, for all anyone cares.


----------



## Furr (Jul 12, 2010)

I would like to point out that you donâ€™t need a fursona to be in the fandom. People just like to identify with a specific animal a lot of the time. Nor dose it have to be a living animal, Iâ€™ve been contemplating making a bacon fur(meat?)suit when I finally get enough money to make it to AC.


----------



## Icky (Jul 12, 2010)

Do whatever you want, dude. Non-mammalian species are the best.


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

I think a lot of furries choose mammals because they're easier to represent on two legs and such, but that's just a guess


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

You could always cross genres. The Master Chief Furry at AC was pretty badass...


----------



## Icky (Jul 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think a lot of furries choose mammals because they're easier to represent on two legs and such, but that's just a guess


I think most furries choose mammals because of the fur, actually.


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

Icky said:


> I think most furries choose mammals because of the fur, actually.


 But that's obvious


----------



## Luca (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't see why not. I don't think we have enough insects and arachnids around here anyway...


----------



## Dan. (Jul 12, 2010)

As long as it has human characteristics it can be calssed as a furry, so yeah!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 12, 2010)

No. The furpolice will come and arrest you if you're a bug or aquatic animal.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jul 12, 2010)

Defrag said:


> ... Vehicles? o_o


 Well, you've probably seen shows like Thomas the Tank Engine where all the vehicles have faces and personalities?  And I already mentioned transformers - they had a humanoid form but they still talked and expressed emotions when they were in vehicle form.  And I know I've heard a little kid say "I want to be a fire engine when I grow up!"  So yeah, vehicles can be anthropomorphized and used as 'fursonas' the same way animals can.


----------



## Icky (Jul 12, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Well, you've probably seen shows like Thomas the Tank Engine where all the vehicles have faces and personalities?  And I already mentioned transformers - they had a humanoid form but they still talked and expressed emotions when they were in vehicle form.  And I know I've heard a little kid say "I want to be a fire engine when I grow up!"  So yeah, vehicles can be anthropomorphized and used as 'fursonas' the same way animals can.


They're not furries then, they're just people that want to be a truck for some reason.


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

Icky said:


> They're not furries then, they're just people that want to be a truck for some reason.


 They're Transformer-ies?


----------



## Icky (Jul 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They're Transformer-ies?


 
...Sure.


----------



## Pine (Jul 12, 2010)

well if people have Derp Scouts, Male Computer Plugs, and Mussolini as their fursonas, why not have a bug or a fish?


----------



## Ricky (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm a sexually transmitted infection.

Fuck the mainstream.


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

The only loli-shota wolf/sergal here...oh wait, that's still a wolf


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jul 12, 2010)

*facepalm* allow me to point out what should have been painfully obvious: YES!!!!!!!!

Just a bit of advice, posting n00bish questions like this will not endear you to the veteran members of these forums.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 12, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> *facepalm* allow me to point out what should have been painfully obvious: YES!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just a bit of advice, posting n00bish questions like this will not endear you to the veteran members of these forums.



Someone got burned, didn't they.

And it's not really the stupidity of the question, it's the stupidity of how you phrase the question and what you say in it that counts, for the record. If the op had been something like..... "cani be a spider i'm not sure every1 is huskies or cats. WOuld other furies still yiff me though i don't know bcause im new LOL!!".... THEN the veterans would get pissed. This, however, isn't even near that. So we might be a little sarcastic, but not to the extent you might see elsewhere.  

Just so OP knows and isn't scared off, seems to maybe have potential. :V


----------



## Kipple (Jul 12, 2010)

This guy. I wouldn't call it a fursona, but you might. So, sure.

Insects are the best because there is so little precedent. You can say "anthropomorphic wolf" and everyone gets a pretty good idea about what they're going to see. With insects, the distance from human form leaves a great deal of freedom about how to stand them on two legs - do you remove a pair of arms? Keep or lose the mandibles? Merge the abdomen and thorax? Leave the spurs?


----------

